# Verdi’s “Libiamo Libiamo Ne’ Lieti Calici” From La Traviata



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about one of the most popular arias for merry occasions that require a toast to go along with the good times being had.

The opera “La Traviata” by Verdi starts with a party being given at the house of a prosperous courtesan by the name of Violetta, who contrary to what some might believe is not a prostitute who sells her sexual favors but one who associates herself to one man at a time in relationships that do not include marriage. Violetta’s however is a practice repudiated by most of what is considered high society yet this does not disturb her, who lives by her own believes though she is considered “la traviata”; this meaning the fallen woman.

It is to this social gathering that several member’s of Paris’s high society have been invited; amongst which can be found Violetta’s closest friends that include Flora and Gastone. It being the later of these two who has brought a friend, Alfredo; who for a long time has been an admirer of Violetta’s or as such is he introduced. The party itself is an occasion of delight as the champagne flows with the good spirit of the guests in their modishness to make the scene one of true splendor. It being decorated by ladies of long dresses to adorn their charm with the fashion of the times while the gentlemen exhibit their tuxedos to add to their gallantry. 

Alfredo for his part despite all the ladies of glamour about is held captive by the grace of his hostess, Violetta; whose affections have been equally touched by the attentions of the distinguished gentleman he is. It is at this moment that Alfredo inspired by the joyous atmosphere about and under the influence of his adoration for Violetta; raises his glass in a toast which begins with “Libiamo Libiamo Ne’ Lieti Calici” (this meaning “let’s drink from the goblets of joy”) which makes all join in. Violetta adding that all in life which is not pleasure is folly as she continues that we should enjoy love while we can for it is like a flower which blooms and dies, never to return. This as the rest of the guests drink with merriment while chanting about drinking the night away in the paradise that is this gala event. 

The aria “Libiamo, Libiamo Ne’ Lieti Calici” is one of most melodious and cheeriest in all of opera. As it allows us to feel the atmosphere of not only the champagne that often accompanies a party but the joy of life. All in a melody which is recognizable to many opera fans (as well as none) through out the world. This given the many films and commercials it has been used in yet for myself, it has an elegance about it that let’s us appreciate more than the occasion that is a social gathering but the delight that life can offer to those who are of the will to take from it. 

For me, personally the aria “Libiamo, Libiamo Ne’ Lieti Calici” is one that evokes my fantasy to create images of the love of my opera life, Angela Gheorghiu in the role of Violetta. As it is Gheorghiu’s independent nature combined with the delicacy of her sensuous femininity which in my esteem are ideal to capture the essence of this character; so strong in her beauty of spirit yet weak in her body’s illness. It even being my dream though with my limited voice it would remain but that to one day join Angela Gheorghiu in performing this lovely sing along aria.


----------

